# Milking Shorthorn Heifer (Northern Idaho)



## sagecreek (Sep 3, 2004)

Registered Shorthorn heifer
16 months and ready to breed
Comes from great bloodlines.
Sire: Ecuafarm BJ Don Juan 370012683
Dam: Ecuafarm BTK Jody 68894417
1,500.00








Scott
208-699-8648


----------



## sagecreek (Sep 3, 2004)

I decided to keep her. Thanks for looking.


----------

